# Toronto Scottish Regiment



## American Bob (3 Dec 2006)

Greetings all,

Yes I am American, However I wen to the University of Guelph and lived in Guelph for eight years.  Will living there I visited an antique store and bought a foot locker with the inscription LT. A.E. Stott  Toronto Scottish Regiment.  I am interested in learning more about the regiment (I believe that the foot locker dates from WW I) and is it possible to find regiment records I can determine when LT Stott was a member of the regimen?  Thanks in advance for any help you may have to offer.

Bob Dudley


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Dec 2006)

Hi Bob,

Welcome aboard.  If you  have items dating to world war 1 then a great place to start is here;

http://www.collectionscanada.ca/archivianet/02010602_e.html

You can sometimes find his actual records, on-line!

There are other sources as well, I have found this to be very useful.

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (3 Dec 2006)

He did make it through as his name does not appear here:

http://www.cwgc.org/search/SearchResults.aspx?surname=stott&initials=&war=0&yearfrom=1900&yearto=2000&force=Army&nationality=2&send.x=51&send.y=10


----------



## Boogilywoo (3 Dec 2006)

American Bob ,

Im a member of that Regiment. Id be more than happy to try and help you answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Dec 2006)

Soldiers of the First World War database - 0 http://www.collectionscanada.ca/02/02010602_e.html

This might be your man:

Names: 	STOTT , ALBERT EDWARD
Regimental number: 	847
Reference: 	RG 150, Accession 1992-93/166, Box 9366 - 7

Attestation Paper:
http://data2.archives.ca/cef/gat3/122572a.gif
http://data2.archives.ca/cef/gat3/122572b.gif

How to consult a file on-site or order a copy of the complete file - http://www.collectionscanada.ca/02/0201060101_e.html#consult


----------



## American Bob (3 Dec 2006)

To all,

Thanks for the great leads, I will definitely follow up and let you know if I find anything interesting.

Bob


----------



## American Bob (3 Dec 2006)

Hate to be a pain.  I am interested in War history and I am in the process of writing about my experiences as a soldier in Vietnam.  I am now very interested in the regimental history of the Toronto Scottish Regiment, particularly during WWI.  Are these records published anywhere or is there a Unit Historian that I could contact?

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Trinity (3 Dec 2006)

The unit has a small museum.

I'll see if I can dig up the person you're looking for.


----------



## captainj (9 Dec 2006)

Folks

I am sad to say it would be unlikely that it is WWI vintage as the Toronto Scottish Regiment would have been known as the 75th Bn CEF. Thus it is of a later vintage..............................


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Dec 2006)

captain j has nailed it.

I did not even know that about our little brothers...(I know I know, unfair...)



> Toronto Scottish
> 
> 
> The Toronto Scottish was organised as the Mississauga Regiment in 1921 and the name was quickly changed to the Toronto Scottish. They were amalgamated with the 1st Machine Gun Battalion in 1936 and the M.G. was added to the name. Although not a “Scottish” regiment during the Great War, they none the less perpetrate the 75th and 84th overseas battalions who won 18 Battle Honours. During WW2, an additional 21 Battle Honours were awarded to include one for Dieppe.



Hope you are able to still get a history, via the archives.

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Dec 2006)

While the unit naming may date from the 1920s, that doesn't mean that the footlocker can't have an earlier date of origin or that the named soldier wasn't in the CEF.

For the War Diary of the 75th Canadian Infantry Battalion, CEF, which is perpetuated by the Toronto Scottish, try this link:

War Diary of the 75th Infantry Battalion, CEF


----------



## American Bob (9 Dec 2006)

Thanks again to all.  I have found a brief history of the regiment at:

http://www.stephen-roberts.com/Tor-Scot-R.htm

From the Attestation Paper Lt Stott joined the Military in February of 1915, I would imagine that he may have made a career out of the military.  I know that the American Troops had to purchase their own footlockers during WWI.  My grandfathers footlocker has long since disappeared, but I was told by my mother that my grandfathers footlocker looked a lot like the one that I have now.

Bob


----------

